# MTB Event Veringendorf 2012



## martinos (28. November 2011)

Ich habe gerade bei BR-Timing zufällig gesehen, dass das 4. Veringendorfer MTB-Event (www.tvveringendorf.de) wohl am 29.04.12 hoffentlich bei schönstem Wetter stattfinden wird. 

Anmeldung ist zwar noch nicht offen und auf der Homepage steht auch noch nix, aber Termin ist schon mal reserviert (geiles Frühlingsrennen)


----------



## pug304 (28. November 2011)

warst Du schon mal in Veringendorf? Was gibts von dort zu berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (29. November 2011)

pug304 schrieb:


> warst Du schon mal in Veringendorf? Was gibts von dort zu berichten?


 
Ich war die letzten zwei Jahre dort. 

Kurze Zusammenfassung:
-findet in 2012 zum 4. Mal statt
-kleines Rennen (letztes Jahr etwas über 300 Teilnehmer)
-familiäre Atmosphäre
-sehr gut organisiert und ausgeschildert
-leichtes Sägezahnprofil
-richtig schöne Strecke
-einige nette, kurze, nicht schwierige Singletrails
-unglaubliches Wetterglück in den letzten Jahren (jeweils über 20 Grad im April)


----------



## robcad (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich war letztes Jahr auch dabei,geiles gut organisiertes rennen bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei


----------



## rboncube (13. Dezember 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> Ich war die letzten zwei Jahre dort.
> 
> Kurze Zusammenfassung:
> -findet in 2012 zum 4. Mal statt
> ...



Da gibts nichts hinzu zu fügen. Ich bin auch wieder dabei

Gruß René


----------



## RaceJones (30. Dezember 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> Ich war die letzten zwei Jahre dort.
> 
> Kurze Zusammenfassung:
> -findet in 2012 zum 4. Mal statt
> ...



hey leute  wie siehts aus mit dem konditionellem aspekt?
danke im vorraus und guten rutsch


----------



## rboncube (30. Dezember 2011)

RaceJones schrieb:


> hey leute  wie siehts aus mit dem konditionellem aspekt?
> danke im vorraus und guten rutsch



 Es geht ständig rauf und runter. Schnelles Rennen besonders in der ersten hälfte. Kräfte einteilen sonst können die letzten KM weh tun.

gruß Rene´


----------



## martinos (30. Dezember 2011)

rboncube schrieb:


> Es geht ständig rauf und runter. Schnelles Rennen besonders in der ersten hälfte. Kräfte einteilen sonst können die letzten KM weh tun.


 
dem kann ich mich anschließen. Ziemlich Sägezahn. Und am Schluß kommt noch ein ekliger Teeranstieg und der Wiesenweganstieg ganz am Ende ist richtig eklig, weil man keinen Dampf in den Beinen mehr hat (ist ja noch früh in der Saison). 

Anmeldung geht wohl ab 07.01.12 auf!


----------



## RaceJones (31. Dezember 2011)

hey 
ok,vielen dank  dann muss ich wohl mein training noch etwas anpassen 
mfg


----------



## rboncube (31. Dezember 2011)

RaceJones schrieb:


> hey
> ok,vielen dank  dann muss ich wohl mein training noch etwas anpassen
> mfg



Ruhig Brauner, ist erst Januar. Kontinuierlicher Formaufbau. Dann passt das schon bis Veringendorf. 

Gruß René


----------



## RaceJones (2. Januar 2012)

rboncube schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner, ist erst Januar. Kontinuierlicher Formaufbau. Dann passt das schon bis Veringendorf.
> 
> Gruß René



Haha  Brauner  was heist des !? les ich hier öfters  ...
Ja schon klar du  wäre es in deinem sinne,wenn ich dir versichern kann,dass ich gerade wert auf GA1 lege ? Da hab ich schon meinen trainingsplan aufgestellt 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (2. Januar 2012)

RaceJones schrieb:


> Haha  Brauner  was heist des !? les ich hier öfters  ...
> Ja schon klar du  wäre es in deinem sinne,wenn ich dir versichern kann,dass ich gerade wert auf GA1 lege ? Da hab ich schon meinen trainingsplan aufgestellt
> 
> mfg


 
Herr Google sagt:
"Ruhig, Brauner!" ist eine Redewendung, die eigentlich auf junge, ungestüme, unruhige Pferde bezogen ist. Sie kann aber auch ironisierend auf hibbelige, ungeduldige oder engagierte Zeitgenossen angewandt werden.


----------



## rboncube (2. Januar 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Herr Google sagt:
> "Ruhig, Brauner!" ist eine Redewendung, die eigentlich auf junge, ungestüme, unruhige Pferde bezogen ist. Sie kann aber auch ironisierend auf hibbelige, ungeduldige oder engagierte Zeitgenossen angewandt werden.



Auf jeden Fall wars nett gemeint

Gruß René


----------



## martinos (2. Januar 2012)

rboncube schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wars nett gemeint


 
Ich sag das auch öfter mal, aber meine Gegenüber finden das zumeist nicht sonderlich witzig.

Hab den Organisator vom MTB-Event übrigens am Samstag beim Silvesterlauf in SIG über 12 KM getroffen. Der hat sich im Gegensatz zu mir ganz ordentlich durchgebissen.

Es gab wohl ein bißchen Gezerre bei der Streckenfreigabe, aber bis auf ein kleines Stück bleibt wohl alles wie in den Vorjahren.


----------



## RaceJones (2. Januar 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Herr Google sagt:
> "Ruhig, Brauner!" ist eine Redewendung, die eigentlich auf junge, ungestüme, unruhige Pferde bezogen ist. Sie kann aber auch ironisierend auf hibbelige, ungeduldige oder engagierte Zeitgenossen angewandt werden.



 ok,engagiert passt wohl am besten 
@rboncube: schon klar  ich finds ja lustig 
@martinos: oho SIG  kenn ich doch i-wo her  . oho,fängt des auch schon an mit dem hick-hack wegen strecken 
traurig 
obwohl ich die hintergründe nicht kenne...

mfg


----------



## martinos (9. Januar 2012)

Anmeldung laut BR-Timing erst ab 15.01.12 möglich


----------



## m7cha (9. Januar 2012)

hm nur 1 Woche vor Singen. 2 Wochen wären mir lieber aber trotzdem perfektes Vorbereitungsrennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceJones (9. Januar 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Anmeldung laut BR-Timing erst ab 15.01.12 möglich




wieso erst ? startschuss zur saison 2012  vorfreude pur !


----------



## martinos (10. Januar 2012)

RaceJones schrieb:


> wieso erst ? startschuss zur saison 2012  vorfreude pur !


 
weil auf der Homepage Anmeldung ab 07.01.12 steht. Ist auch halb so wild, auf die eine Woche kommts nicht drauf an! 

Ich sehe es so wie du, ich freu mir schon ein Loch ins Knie, wenn man wieder bei ordentlichen Temperaturen biken kann.


----------



## RaceJones (11. Januar 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> weil auf der Homepage Anmeldung ab 07.01.12 steht. Ist auch halb so wild, auf die eine Woche kommts nicht drauf an!
> 
> Ich sehe es so wie du, ich freu mir schon ein Loch ins Knie, wenn man wieder bei ordentlichen Temperaturen biken kann.



auf der einen seite das,auf der anderen freu ich mich,endlich mal wieder mehr als die kellerwand zu sehen 
du warst letztes jahr schon dabei  ? darf ich fragen wie vielter du geworden bist?
mfg


----------



## rboncube (11. Januar 2012)

RaceJones schrieb:


> auf der einen seite das,auf der anderen freu ich mich,endlich mal wieder mehr als die kellerwand zu sehen
> du warst letztes jahr schon dabei  ? darf ich fragen wie vielter du geworden bist?
> mfg



Oh ja, die Kellerwand!!! Aber der Saisonauftakt in v-dorf motiviert einen wenigstens zum Rolle fahren. Bin jetzt dann auch wieder 1,5 Std im Keller.
Auf Veringendorf freu ich mich auch schon wieder riesig. Tolle Strecke, nette Leute und Bombenwetter (...und das wird auch heuer so sein!!!), einfach perfekt.

Bis dann
René


----------



## RaceJones (11. Januar 2012)

rboncube schrieb:


> Oh ja, die Kellerwand!!! Aber der Saisonauftakt in v-dorf motiviert einen wenigstens zum Rolle fahren. Bin jetzt dann auch wieder 1,5 Std im Keller.
> Auf Veringendorf freu ich mich auch schon wieder riesig. Tolle Strecke, nette Leute und Bombenwetter (...und das wird auch heuer so sein!!!), einfach perfekt.
> 
> Bis dann
> René



die kenn ich auswendig  also die kellerwand 
ja,des motiviert schon,aber mir machts auch so spaß 
du warst auch schon dabei  gleiche frage (wenns ok ist): wie hast du letztes jahr abgeschnitten?
mfg


----------



## martinos (13. Januar 2012)

RaceJones schrieb:


> auf der einen seite das,auf der anderen freu ich mich,endlich mal wieder mehr als die kellerwand zu sehen
> du warst letztes jahr schon dabei  ? darf ich fragen wie vielter du geworden bist?
> mfg


 
ich bin 2011 recht piano gefahren, da ich mir 4 Tage zuvor ne Schulterprellung zugezogen habe. Meine Frau hat getobt wie wild (alle Verheirateten wissen bestimmt, wovon ich rede), aber es ging dann trotzdem recht gut - aber am Tag drauf waren die Schmerzen dann doch einiges stärker als vor dem Rennen. 

Hat sich trotzdem gelohnt und die Prellung ist dann auch nach längerer Zeit verheilt. Dieses Jahr würde ich gerne mit Vollgas in 2:30 durchkommen.

Die Anmeldung ist übrigens inzwischen geöffnet!!!


----------



## rboncube (13. Januar 2012)

RaceJones schrieb:


> die kenn ich auswendig  also die kellerwand
> ja,des motiviert schon,aber mir machts auch so spaß
> du warst auch schon dabei  gleiche frage (wenns ok ist): wie hast du letztes jahr abgeschnitten?
> mfg



2.Std.11min.  Platz62 AK 17

Heuer hoffentlich unter 2.10Std.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## RaceJones (13. Januar 2012)

ok danke jungs  super gemacht!
mfg


----------



## martinos (5. Februar 2012)

... das Veringendorfer Bike Event hat's in die aktuelle Ausgabe 3/2012 geschafft, Seite 8 bei den Frühjahrshighlights. Wenn das mal keine ordentliche Werbung ist!!!


----------



## rboncube (6. Februar 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> ... das Veringendorfer Bike Event hat's in die aktuelle Ausgabe 3/2012 geschafft, Seite 8 bei den Frühjahrshighlights. Wenn das mal keine ordentliche Werbung ist!!!



Das haben sich die Veranstalter auch verdient. wer fährt schon noch nach Münsingen....langweilige Strecke, schlechtes Wetter und viel zu teuer. 
Der wahre Frühjahrsklassiker findet in Veringendorf statt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceJones (11. Februar 2012)

in der tat ! seh gute werbung


----------



## torisch (28. März 2012)

Eben angemeldet, der erste Marathon im Schwäbischen, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## martinos (29. März 2012)

torisch schrieb:


> Eben angemeldet, der erste Marathon im Schwäbischen, ich bin gespannt.


 
hm, weiß nicht, ob sich die Veringendorfer als Schwaben bezeichnen. Das sind wohl eher Älbler.

Und ihr wisst ja, dass es drei Krankheiten gibt: Lepra, Cholera und von dr Alb ra


----------



## RaceJones (30. März 2012)

ich in auch schon angemeldet  mal sehen,wer sich bei den junioren so tummelt 
mfg


----------



## RaceJones (6. April 2012)

wem macht des tolle wetter auch nen strich durch des so sehnsüchtig erhoffte outdoor-training ?


----------



## pug304 (6. April 2012)

mir. bin aber alter sack v2


----------



## martinos (6. April 2012)

RaceJones schrieb:


> wem macht des tolle wetter auch nen strich durch des so sehnsüchtig erhoffte outdoor-training ?


 
zu früh gemeckert! Heute Mittag gab es bei uns sogar ne Stunde Sonnenschein und es war trocken (zumindest von oben). Bike ist dreckig, Besitzer ist glücklich


----------



## RaceJones (7. April 2012)

pug304 schrieb:


> mir. bin aber alter sack v2


----------



## RaceJones (7. April 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> zu früh gemeckert! Heute Mittag gab es bei uns sogar ne Stunde Sonnenschein und es war trocken (zumindest von oben). Bike ist dreckig, Besitzer ist glücklich


so siehts bei mir jetzt im moment aus  gleich mal für ne tour nutzen 
mfg an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (23. April 2012)

... der Wettergott scheint von der Alb zu kommen. Die Aussichten für den Sonntag sind momentan ähnlich gut wie in den letzten Jahren!


----------



## pug304 (23. April 2012)

so muss das Saision Opening sein  ich hoffe die Anreise lohnt sich


----------



## Stiers (24. April 2012)

Kurze Frage: Gibts an den Verpflegungsstellen eigentlich Wechselflaschen mit Iso-Getränken oder ähnlichem? Konnte auf der HP leider keine Info´s dazu finden .

Danke und bis Sonntag!!!


----------



## martinos (24. April 2012)

Stiers schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Gibts an den Verpflegungsstellen eigentlich Wechselflaschen mit Iso-Getränken oder ähnlichem? Konnte auf der HP leider keine Info´s dazu finden .


 
Nee, Wechselflaschen gabs noch nie (oder ich war immer zu langsam und die waren schon alle weg)


----------



## Stiers (24. April 2012)

In dem Fall ist dann anhalten und umfüllen angesagt so wie ich das rauslese...


----------



## torisch (24. April 2012)

Stiers schrieb:


> In dem Fall ist dann anhalten und umfüllen angesagt so wie ich das rauslese...


...oder getränke aus'm Becher, so kenne ich das von anderen Marathons.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (24. April 2012)

torisch schrieb:


> ...oder getränke aus'm Becher, so kenne ich das von anderen Marathons.


 
Beides geht in V-Dorf. Becher stehen bereit und auch Krüge, mit denen die Helfer dann in Null-Komma-Fast-Nix deine Flaschen füllen. Dadurch, dass das Feld nicht so dicht ist wie bei anderen Marathons kannst du das normalerweise sogar als Drive-Thru machen!


----------



## Stiers (25. April 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Beides geht in V-Dorf. Becher stehen bereit und auch Krüge, mit denen die Helfer dann in Null-Komma-Fast-Nix deine Flaschen füllen. Dadurch, dass das Feld nicht so dicht ist wie bei anderen Marathons kannst du das normalerweise sogar als Drive-Thru machen!


 
Das hört sich ja schon mal sehr vernünftig an ;-) Eine letzte Frage hätte ich noch, was für Getränke werden dann an den Verpflegungsstellen verteilt?


----------



## pug304 (25. April 2012)

hat sich die Strecke zum letzten Jahr geändert? Auf gpsies gibt es "nur" den 2011 Track zum download.


----------



## martinos (26. April 2012)

Stiers schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schon mal sehr vernünftig an ;-) Eine letzte Frage hätte ich noch, was für Getränke werden dann an den Verpflegungsstellen verteilt?


 
Gute Frage! Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau und in der Ausschreibung stehts nicht drin. Vermutlich war es das übliche: Wasser, A-Schorle, ISO


----------



## martinos (27. April 2012)

Jungs und Mädels, wünsche euch allen viel Spaß in Veringendorf. Der Wettergott scheint mal wieder genial mitzuspielen! 

Das wird ein Spaß, freue mich schon!


----------



## m7cha (27. April 2012)

Fährt evtl jemand aus dem Raum Konstanz und hätte noch einen Platz frei?


----------



## martinos (29. April 2012)

Leider schon wieder vorbei. Das war doch mal wieder ein Traumevent mit bestem Wetter, oder? Die Piste klasse, die Trails genial - der Wind war etwas lästig, aber alles kann man nicht haben.

Der Trailanteil würde mich mal interessieren. Wenn man das hochrechnet, dann ist das für einen Marathon schon verdammt viel und dadurch richtig klasse.

Sobald ich mich mit Videoschnitt etwas besser auskenne, werde ich meine Helmkamera-Aufnahmen zusammenschneiden und ein Best-Of präsentieren.

Ich hoffe, dass es die Veranstaltung nächstes Jahr noch gibt - anscheinend überlegt der Veranstalter aufgrund eines Bußgelds, ob er das nächstes Jahr noch mal machen will. Das Problem war wohl, dass in 2011 noch Müll auf einem Streckenabschnitt gefunden wurde und das mit einem recht empfindlichen Bußgeld belegt wurde. Deshalb: nehmt euren Müll mit, die Veranstalter können nicht eine ganze Marathonstrecke auf jedes Gel-Tütchen überprüfen.

Auf jeden Fall war das ein schöner Saisonbeginn, ich hoffe dass es so weitergeht. Wie wars bei euch?


----------



## LochenFuchs (30. April 2012)

Super Event aber leider schon wieder vorbei !
Klasse Strecke sehr Traillsatig war echt überrascht  Das Wetter war ja such der Hammer fast schon teilweise zu heiß. Wäre echt schade wenn es den nächstes Jahr nicht mehr geben würde 
Achja war ja ein richtig schnelles Rennen bin nen 22 Schnitt gefahren Wahnsinn wie fit schon alle sind


----------



## rboncube (30. April 2012)

Wie immer ein toller Event. Da passt einfach immer alles. dieses mal hat es sogar volle Trinkflaschen an der zweiten Verpflegungsstelle gegeben. Und wie immer ein sauschnelles Rennen. Und wieder mal die 2.10 Std. knapp verpasst. Nächstes Jahr sind sie fällig. Hoffe doch das es das Rennen dann noch gibt.

Grüßle 
René


----------



## andi4711 (30. April 2012)

Ja, super Trailabschnitte, hatte bei einer tollen Trailabfahrt einen "Bremser"  mit Crossrad vor mir! Sind Crossräder bei MTB-Marathon´s überhaupt erlaubt?   Naja, egal bin mit meinem Ergebnis trotzdem zufrieden! Meiner Ansicht nach, sollte die Altersklasse M1(30-50) noch in 2 Klassen getrennt werden...   Wie seht ihr das?

andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Down-Hiller (30. April 2012)

andi4711 schrieb:


> Ja, super Trailabschnitte, hatte bei einer tollen Trailabfahrt einen "Bremser"  mit Crossrad vor mir! Sind Crossräder bei MTB-Marathon´s überhaupt erlaubt?   Naja, egal bin mit meinem Ergebnis trotzdem zufrieden! Meiner Ansicht nach, sollte die Altersklasse M1(30-50) noch in 2 Klassen getrennt werden...   Wie seht ihr das?
> 
> andi


 
Junioren bis 18 Jahre m/w

Hauptklasse 19  39 Jahre m/w

Masters I 40  49 Jahre m/w

Masters II ab 50  59 Jahre m/w

Masters III ab 60 Jahre m/w

Der Held mit dem Cross Rad ging mir auch ordentlich auf den Sack. Trail runter hat er alle ausgebremst.... der arme Kerl durfte sich einige böse Sprüche anhören.....   bin mir auch net sicher ob die Räder erlaubt sind... ich hab einige schon auf dem Ice Rider gesehn....


----------



## andi4711 (30. April 2012)

Down-Hiller schrieb:


> Junioren bis 18 Jahre m/w
> 
> Hauptklasse 19  39 Jahre m/w
> 
> ...



Achso, dann liegt es an mir, dass ich in meiner AK immer weiter nach hinten falle 

Crossradler, ja der arme Junge hatte auch noch einen defekt, habe ihn
ein paar Km vor dem Ziel beim Fluchen gesehen/gehört... 

Danke für die Info und ne gute Saison


----------



## pug304 (30. April 2012)

schöne Strecke, hat sich gelohnt! Plan war dem Rene im Windschatten zu folgen zumal er sich in der Startaufstellung vor mir einen Plktz gesichert hat. Habe ich aber gleich aufgegeben 

Muss mein Tannenzäpfle ganz trocken trinken. Bratwürste bzw. alles waren aus 


@Martinos: Du hast doch ein IDRT Logo unter Deinem Avatar, fährst Du im Rennen  inkognito?


----------



## martinos (30. April 2012)

pug304 schrieb:


> @Martinos: Du hast doch ein IDRT Logo unter Deinem Avatar, fährst Du im Rennen  inkognito?


 
Hi Pug, ich muss gestehen, dass ich gar kein IDRT-Shirt habe und da ich noch einem lokalen Verein angehöre meistens für diesen starte. Da ich letztes Jahr eins der grünen MTB-Event-Shirts von Veringendorf ergattern konnte, bin ich am Sonntag fast als Local gefahren. Aber spätestens in Neustadt a.d.W. bin ich als Dimbo gemeldet, will ja die Meisterschaft mitfahren.

Hast du unterhalb der Kirche geparkt? Dann hab ich dich gesehen, für ein Schwätzchen hat es aber leider nicht gereicht.


----------



## martinos (30. April 2012)

rboncube schrieb:


> Wie immer ein toller Event. Da passt einfach immer alles. dieses mal hat es sogar volle Trinkflaschen an der zweiten Verpflegungsstelle gegeben.


 
Das mit den Trinkflaschen hat mich auch überrascht. Das war dieses Jahr das erste Mal, oder? Die letzten zwei Jahre gab es das nicht.


----------



## pug304 (1. Mai 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Hi Pug, ich muss gestehen, dass ich gar kein IDRT-Shirt habe und da ich noch einem lokalen Verein angehöre meistens für diesen starte. Da ich letztes Jahr eins der grünen MTB-Event-Shirts von Veringendorf ergattern konnte, bin ich am Sonntag fast als Local gefahren. Aber spätestens in Neustadt a.d.W. bin ich als Dimbo gemeldet, will ja die Meisterschaft mitfahren.
> 
> Hast du unterhalb der Kirche geparkt? Dann hab ich dich gesehen, für ein Schwätzchen hat es aber leider nicht gereicht.



jetzt musste ich erst mal in google maps gucken wo ich denn da geparkt habe  stimmt da ist tatsächlich 'ne Kirche  nachdem ich laut Liste der einzige IDRT Teamie war muss ichs gewesen sein 

Mal sehen ob ich ich nach Neustadt fahre, zeitlich könnte es passen. Dann können wir das Schwätzchen nachholen.


----------



## Superfriend (1. Mai 2012)

Schön organisierter Event, die Strecke ganz klar überdurchschnittlich - für meinen Geschmack zu der frühen Jahreszeit auch eine gute Streckenlänge. Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## martinos (2. Mai 2012)

pug304 schrieb:


> jetzt musste ich erst mal in google maps gucken wo ich denn da geparkt habe  stimmt da ist tatsächlich 'ne Kirche  nachdem ich laut Liste der einzige IDRT Teamie war muss ichs gewesen sein
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich ich nach Neustadt fahre, zeitlich könnte es passen. Dann können wir das Schwätzchen nachholen.


----------



## aka (2. Mai 2012)

andi4711 schrieb:


> Sind Crossräder bei MTB-Marathon´s überhaupt erlaubt?





Down-Hiller schrieb:


> Der Held mit dem Cross Rad ging mir auch ordentlich auf den Sack. Trail runter hat er alle ausgebremst.... der arme Kerl durfte sich einige böse Sprüche anhören.....   bin mir auch net sicher ob die Räder erlaubt sind... ich hab einige schon auf dem Ice Rider gesehn....



Also ich hab' den als Zuschauer auch gesehen und habe den Verdacht, sein Reifen war 0,15 Zoll zu schmal um für ein MTB Rennen zugelassen zu sein!
Hat wohl gemeint, mit seinen 28 Zoll als 29er durchzugehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Down-Hiller (2. Mai 2012)

gibts irgendwo Bilder?


----------



## martinos (2. Mai 2012)

Down-Hiller schrieb:


> gibts irgendwo Bilder?


 
Ich glaube nicht - ich hab keinen kommerziellen Fotografen gesehen


----------



## martinos (3. Mai 2012)

Servus, hier das versprochene Video. http://youtu.be/uaaRQFz3BiQ 

Bitte schlagt mich nicht, denn das ist mein Erstwerk bezüglich Videobearbeitung mit den Bordmitteln von Windows. Dafür finde ich es gar nicht soooo schlecht.

Sobald ich mich mit Magix etwas näher auseinandergesetzt habe gibts vielleicht mal ne neue verbesserte Variante.


----------



## Superfriend (3. Mai 2012)

Schön gemacht! Ich war minimal vor Dir im Ziel, bei 6:04 sieht man mich noch in voller Montur hinter der Ziellinie stehen  (Weißes On One, falls wir uns während des Rennens begegnet sein sollten)


----------



## von dr alb ra (3. Mai 2012)

also erstmal vielen dank für dein Video martinos, ist doch ganz gut geworden.
Ich habe eine frage an dich, welche digicam hast du?
Ich will mir auch ein zulegen, bin mir aber noch unschlüssig welche.

schönen Gruß
von dr alb


----------



## martinos (3. Mai 2012)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Schön gemacht! Ich war minimal vor Dir im Ziel, bei 6:04 sieht man mich noch in voller Montur hinter der Ziellinie stehen  (Weißes On One, falls wir uns während des Rennens begegnet sein sollten)


 
An Radler kann ich mich selten erinnern, wenn ich mit denen nicht gequatscht habe - ich hab da irgendwie immer nen Tunnelblick, selbst wenn ich sehr entspannt radel wie in V-Dorf. Aber kann es sein, dass du der mit dem extrem lauten Freilauf bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (3. Mai 2012)

von dr alb ra schrieb:


> also erstmal vielen dank für dein Video martinos, ist doch ganz gut geworden.
> Ich habe eine frage an dich, welche digicam hast du?
> Ich will mir auch ein zulegen, bin mir aber noch unschlüssig welche.


 
Das ist die "alte" GoPro HD Hero. Die gab es kurz vor Weihnachten recht günstig, als die Hero2 rauskam. Gibts immer mal wieder im Angebot bei den üblichen Verdächtigen.

Ich finde sie absolut klasse und für mich reicht sie momentan super, v.a. weil man sie für alles nehmen kann: biken, laufen, skifahren, schwimmen, ...

Mit Vorliebe steck ich die meinen Kiddies auf den Kopf: die haben nen Riesenspaß und beim späteren Anschauen lachen sich alle schief, weil die Perspektive so klasse ist und die die verrücktesten Dinge machen.

Die Hero2 kann ein paar Sachen mehr, gibts wohl auch mit Funkfernbedienung, externem Mikro (die Tonqualität ist bei der alten GoPro durch das geschirmte Gehäuse recht mies) und sonstigem. Ob es einem den Mehrpreis wert ist, muss man allerdings selber entscheiden. 

Ich würde die Cam sofort wieder kaufen, die Möglichkeiten sind nahezu unbegrenzt.


----------



## Superfriend (3. Mai 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> An Radler kann ich mich selten erinnern, wenn ich mit denen nicht gequatscht habe - ich hab da irgendwie immer nen Tunnelblick, selbst wenn ich sehr entspannt radel wie in V-Dorf. Aber kann es sein, dass du der mit dem extrem lauten Freilauf bist?



Hope halt 

Und nur gemütlich gefahren bin ich natürlich auch!


----------



## pug304 (5. Mai 2012)

schönes Video!


----------



## hillninjo (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo - ich war auch dabei.
Mein gps-Gerät hat komischerweise eine Streckenlänge von 52km (statt den offiziellen 55km) ausgerechnet.
Habt ihr ähnliche Werte? Nicht, dass ich irgendwo unabsichtlich abgekürzt hätte 

Grüßle


----------



## pug304 (5. Mai 2012)

ich habe auch 52,x km.


----------



## Funbiker1 (6. Mai 2012)

Schöne Strecke. Hat mir jemand die GPS Daten?


----------



## hillninjo (6. Mai 2012)

@pug304: Dann hab ich zum Glück nichts falsch gemacht.
@Funbiker1: meine gpx-Daten:
http://www.file-upload.net/download-4331352/29.04.2012-11_00_32_history.gpx.html


----------



## pug304 (6. Mai 2012)

auf gpsies findest Du die Strecke auch (2012er ohne Höhe, 2011er mit) , die von hillninjo dürfte aber aktuell mit Höhe sein?


----------



## Funbiker1 (6. Mai 2012)

Danke


----------



## NightRacer (6. Mai 2012)

...vor dem Start hat der Sprecher noch erzählt das die Strecke leicht modifiziert und auf 52,xkm verkürzt wurde...

mfg

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillninjo (6. Mai 2012)

hier sind die Bilder
http://www.tvveringendorf.de/index.php?option=com_morfeoshow&task=view&gallery=34&Itemid=106


----------



## martinos (2. Januar 2013)

Wünsche allen ein gutes neues Jahr.

Die Anmeldung für Veringendorf 2013 ist zwischenzeitlich auch schon auf: https://www.anmeldungs-service.de/27/29 - Termin ist der 21.04.13


----------



## Stiers (17. April 2013)

Die Vorfreude steigt auf dieses Event, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter einigermassen mit, Aussichten sind ja noch nicht gerade rosig im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr  Naja, gibts halt ne ordentliche Sauerei


----------



## LochenFuchs (17. April 2013)

Bin auch schon sehr gespannt wie es dieses Jahr wird ...mal schaun wie die Form nach dem langem Winter so ist.


----------



## martinos (17. April 2013)

dieses Jahr scheint der Wettergott wohl den Veringern nicht hold zu sein.

Aber die Strecke ist so genial, die macht bestimmt auch bei schlechterem Wetter Spaß! Ich "freu" mich schon drauf, den letzten Wiesenanstieg im Schmodder hochzuradeln und die letzten Kohlenhydrate zu verpulvern.


----------



## Stiers (18. April 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> dieses Jahr scheint der Wettergott wohl den Veringern nicht hold zu sein.
> 
> Aber die Strecke ist so genial, die macht bestimmt auch bei schlechterem Wetter Spaß! Ich "freu" mich schon drauf, den letzten Wiesenanstieg im Schmodder hochzuradeln und die letzten Kohlenhydrate zu verpulvern.


 Ist die Strecke gleich geblieben zum letzten Jahr? Kann mich gar nicht mehr so richtig an den Streckenverlauf erinnern...


----------



## martinos (18. April 2013)

Stiers schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke gleich geblieben zum letzten Jahr? Kann mich gar nicht mehr so richtig an den Streckenverlauf erinnern...


 
ich vermute, dass die Strecke identisch zu den Vorjahren ist, zumindest ist auf der Homepage der Streckenverlauf von 2012 abgebildet. Ist ja auch ne geniale Strecke, da muss man nichts ändern, wenn man alles genehmigt bekommt

Mein Wetterbericht sagt aktuell für Freitag und Samstag Regen voraus und für Sonntag Sonne und trocken - vielleicht klappts ja wieder mit dem genialen Wetter der Vorjahre.

Allerdings muss man sich sicherlich darauf einstellen, dass die Wiesenwege und auch die schnelleren Trails bergab recht verschlammt sein werden.


----------



## Stiers (18. April 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> ich vermute, dass die Strecke identisch zu den Vorjahren ist, zumindest ist auf der Homepage der Streckenverlauf von 2012 abgebildet. Ist ja auch ne geniale Strecke, da muss man nichts ändern, wenn man alles genehmigt bekommt
> 
> Mein Wetterbericht sagt aktuell für Freitag und Samstag Regen voraus und für Sonntag Sonne und trocken - vielleicht klappts ja wieder mit dem genialen Wetter der Vorjahre.
> 
> Allerdings muss man sich sicherlich darauf einstellen, dass die Wiesenwege und auch die schnelleren Trails bergab recht verschlammt sein werden.


 
Auf der HP sieht sie gleich aus, dachte dass du vielleicht letztes WE bei der Trainingsrunde dabei warst und evtl. Änderungen live erlebt hast.
Aber dann gehen wir mal davon aus dass die Strecke gleich geblieben ist, gibt ja echt absolut nichts daran auszusetzen! TIP TOP!
Alles nur kein Regen während des Rennens wäre super!


----------



## martinos (18. April 2013)

Stiers schrieb:


> Auf der HP sieht sie gleich aus, dachte dass du vielleicht letztes WE bei der Trainingsrunde dabei warst und evtl. Änderungen live erlebt hast.


 
Nö, letztes Wochenende war ich noch im Vinschgau, war auch nicht schlecht

Bin in V-Dorf jetzt schon drei mal mitgefahren, da mach ich keine Trainingsrunde mehr mit, sonst wird das Rennen nur umso härter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmc02 (18. April 2013)

Ich war letzte Woche mal aus Neugier bei der "Trainingsfahrt" dabei, nach dem Kieswerk gibt es eine kleine Streckenänderung. Der hässliche Teeranstieg gegen Ende wird wohl durch einen gemeineren Rasenanstieg ersetzt/ergänzt... 

Die Veranstalter überlegen wohl auch noch den Anstieg zur 2.Verpflegung im Wald raus zu nehmen und wie im ersten Jahr am Waldrand entlang zu führen. Der Abschnitt im Wald war letztes WE noch nicht fahrbar.

Wetterbericht sieht inzwischen auch wieder trocken aus... Der gestern noch angekündigte Schneeregen hatte mich leicht geschockt...


----------



## BLAM (20. April 2013)

Servus,

bin dieses Jahr auch dabei. Gibt es hier einen "lokal", der was zur aktuellen Streckenbeschaffenheit sagen kann? Habe gehört dass es einige "schnelle" Trails geben soll... ist das ganze mit RaRa/RoRo fahrbar bei Nässe, oder ist mit heftigem Schlamm zu rechnen??

Danke+Gruß !


----------



## martinos (20. April 2013)

Ich bin zwar kein local, aber gestern hat es in der Region ziemlich geregnet, der sich heute Nacht in Schnee verwandelt hat. 

Morgen wird's auf jeden Fall saumäßig matschig, nix mit schnellen trails. Ich Wechsel wahrscheinlich noch von rara auf noni oder fatalbert :-(


----------



## BLAM (20. April 2013)

Selbst wohne ich 50 km entfernt. Bei uns hat es auch wahnsinnig viel geregnet heute Nacht. Das Wasser steht überall auf den wiesen. Werde das neue 29er ht wohl stehen lassen und mit dem 26er fully und x-kings mein Glück versuchen. Diese ganzen Abschnitte auf Waldboden werden langsam


----------



## LochenFuchs (21. April 2013)

So wieder daheim von der Schlamm-Schlacht ! War doch ganz lustig heute ... Leider konnte ich meine Zeit vom letzten Jahr nicht unterbieten, ist bestimmt nicht nur mir so gegangen.
War mit RaceKing unterwegs was sich teilweise für sehr rutschig erwies.
Hoffe alle sind gesund nachhause gekommen ?


----------



## BLAM (21. April 2013)

War das erste mal dabei und fand es auch klasse.. glaub es war mit jedem Reifen rutschig. Was hattest für eine Zeit? Ergebnislisten gibt es leider noch keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven1 (21. April 2013)

Ergebnisse gibt's hier: https://www.abavent.de/anmeldeservice/mtbveringendorf2013/ergebnisse


----------



## Stiers (22. April 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach eines der besten, wenn nicht DAS beste Event in unserer Region!!!
Super Orga, super Strecke (auch bei Schlamm) und bei der Siegerehrung und Verlosung können sich andere Veranstalter mal ne Scheibe abschneiden 
Weiter so!!!


----------



## andi4711 (22. April 2013)

Ja trotz Wetter, super Event! Bin mit RaRa hinten und vorne durch den Schlamm gerutscht! Hatte abwärts größere Probleme wie aufwärts, aber ich glaube da hätten andere Pneus auch nicht viel geholfen! 

Zur VJ-Zeit habe ich ca. 15 Minuten verloren.  

Mal sehn wann die Bilder ONLINE gestellt werden... 

Bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## BBBaschtl (22. April 2013)

Kleines Race-Video hier: http://bbbaschtl.wordpress.com/2013/04/22/5-mtb-event-in-veringendorf/


----------



## BLAM (28. April 2013)

Weiß jemand wo es Bilder vom event gibt?


----------



## hillninjo (28. April 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo es Bilder vom event gibt?


http://www.tvveringendorf.de/index.php?option=com_morfeoshow&task=view&gallery=40&Itemid=106


----------



## martinos (24. März 2014)

Das Veringer MTB-Event 2014 ist am Sonntag, 27.04.14. Dieses Mal hoffentlich wieder mit schönem Wetter wie in den Vorjahren nach der letztjährigen Schlammschlacht.

Weitere Infos http://www.tvveringendorf.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=159&Itemid=169


----------



## m7cha (26. April 2014)

Wettervorhersagen sind ja nicht so toll. Wie wars den die letzten Tage?


----------



## m7cha (27. April 2014)

So zurück von dem Ritt auf der Schmierseife. Hat unglaublich Spaß gemacht. Nur den Salto auf der letzten Abfahrt hätte ich mir sparen können.


----------

